# Egg bound female?



## Christiaan (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello all, been real busy with work. I noticed my large female Redfoot has gained a TON of weight, been pacing around her enclosure and does not have much of an appetite. 

Now my enclosure is prone to flooding even though we have not had any severe rains down in south Florida. I'm concerned with her holding the eggs and causing harm to herself. Any techniques I can use or maybe even a nesting box to help her out?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't know about the nesting box/area, but I wanted to suggest you keep her extra warm to help her lay the eggs. Make sure she has heat in the enclosure at all times, even if the temperature isn't life threatening. Heat helps.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2017)

I just dumped out two bags of plain, soft potting soil in an mound in an area next to a bush and one of my females has deposited there over and over.
Do you have cuttlebones available? She has also been completely eating them as fast as she gets them.
Maybe also make sure that there are no other tortoises bothering her.


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 24, 2017)

I was debating whether or not to try to make an artificial mound I guess I'll go for it along with giving her a warm soak. I'll go ahead and remove the other torts from her pen for a couple days. 

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## allegraf (Jan 25, 2017)

What are her measurments? Can you post a plastron shot? Ideally you want her anal opening to be at least wide enough to pass a ping pong ball.


----------



## GingerLove (Jan 25, 2017)

Question: Can you open a tort's tail and look inside to see if there's eggs???


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 29, 2017)

She's a pretty big girl about 15-16 years old


----------



## allegraf (Jan 29, 2017)

She is a big one! I find with my mature adults, they may hold the eggs longer if they don't find a suitable spot or if they just don't feel like it. When she does lay the eggs, they will likely have calcification on them. Soak her often and make sure she has a ready supply of calcium. Mine want to lay when they don't eat and start walking a lot.

If the pen is waterlogged, try a mound. Let me know if that works. I have low spots,mouth mine lay all over.


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 29, 2017)

I had some some cuttlebone and gave her some of that and she tore it up I made 2 mounds one in her favorite corner and 1 beside a bush. Dropped down to the high 40's last night and same tonight so she's inside for the time being.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 30, 2017)

Christiaan said:


> I had some some cuttlebone and gave her some of that and she tore it up I made 2 mounds one in her favorite corner and 1 beside a bush. Dropped down to the high 40's last night and same tonight so she's inside for the time being.


Mine too. High 40s plus cold rain = not good.


----------

